# Greddy or HKS head gasket



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Anyone know where I can source a 1.4mm Greddy or HKS head gasket in the states? ...or Tomei or Toda?

thanks...Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, 87mm bore, 1.4mm thickness...FWD Nissan Sentra SE-R.

Anyone? Bueller...Bueller....


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll help you since apparently nobody knows this information  

COMETIC has what you need! They make gaskets in custom applications. They offer normal OE style gaskets as well as their "HP" (high performance?) line which are MLS style gaskets.

I got exactly what I needed. I don't have to wait 6 weeks because it's not coming from Japan and the best part...~$110

Louis Anaya offers the Cometic gasket as well:
http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/headgaskets.html

Should be here in a couple of days.

Hope this is helpful...Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

What great info!

Thanks self.

Jody


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't mention it.

Nissan enthusiasts helping other Nissan enthusiasts...that's why we're such a tight knit group...because we try to help each other.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ha ha ha, great post. Resourcefull and entertaining!


----------

